# Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso Grande Date (case no.: 2193787)



## astruggl (Nov 9, 2008)

Stolen in a burglery in London, UK
Details:
•Jaeger-LeCoultre 
Reverso Grande Date 
•Stainless Steel Case 
•Leather Strap 
•Case Number: 2193787 

Please report to me by email if you are offered this watch. Reward paid for any tips that help to find the watch


----------

